# Lets see your hog traps



## Rays123

heres mine


----------



## Arrow3

I'll take a pic of mine tomorrow and put it on here...


----------



## Gabob

we have two of these homemade traps




this is a portable store bought trap

We have caught 49 hogs so far since last fall


----------



## Davexx1

Here's one of six ......... 5' x 10' welded 1 1/2" steel angle frame, converted to spring loaded side swing door (3/4 plywood), welded cattle panels on sides/ends/top/bottom, 3' x 5' chain link covered opening in top for removing smaller hogs.


----------



## Arrow3

Here is mine and Hunter Haven's trap....Haven camo'd it up good..


----------



## Rays123

Gabob said:


> we have two of these homemade traps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a portable store bought trap
> 
> We have caught 49 hogs so far since last fall



Way store sells hog traps and how much was it?


----------



## Gabob

It cost $450.  A buddy and I bought it together.  He got it in Camden Alabama.  I will have to ask him the name of the welding shop


----------



## Derek Edge

Don't have many pics of the whole thing, but here are a few of what I do have:


----------



## Atababy

Here's a few


----------



## Hogman94

I might put our three on here but they are all drop down doors.


----------



## Rays123

Hogman94 said:


> I might put our three on here but they are all drop down doors.



well lets see em


----------



## matthundley

My hog traps live in a kennel in the backyard ..... sorry couldnt help it


----------



## Mac

Good info thanks


----------

